# Vegas Shooters Bow Poundage?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

YEAH another cali guy in vegas. WHO told you 54 isnt enough?? this will be my 2nd year shooting it. Alot of indoor guys are mid 50s, YOUR FINE, just practice at the 18m range and dial it in there. mines right at 54 also


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

I heard Eric Griggs and one of the other PSE guys were shooting between 65-70 pounds. Something about a better release or clearing the bow faster... i dont know and thats why Im asking. Looking forward to Vegas though either way!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i think youll find less than 10% shooting over 65lbs indoor, maybe more in the BHFS class as alot of hunters take their rig and join it, but not alot


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

54 lbs here.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I'll be in vega, I might not score great. But I'm going to have fun and I'll be shooting in the 30's.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

58 lbs.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

52lbs, all day long

it's more about holding weight than actual draw weight, most guys shoot lower poundage, but they also use 55-65% let off, so maintaining back tension isn't a problem

if you shoot lower poundage, with higher let-off, it's easier to relax and cheat your release, if i were shooting something with a 80% let off, i'd be up toward 60lbs, but that wears me out QUICK

the best score i've ever shot was a 597 fita round @ 42 lbs fwiw


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

45#'s here. It's only got to go 60'.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

target1 said:


> 45#'s here. It's only got to go 60'.


thank you


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

56#/65% let off here.


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I think I did the right thing asking the forum.
See Ya in VEGAS


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

52lbs for everything indoors, its only 20yds so you can always play with the letoff to get the holding weight you want.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

63lbs here, its about the holding weight not the draw weight


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

52lbs. with 21lbs. holding weight. 

And I shoot the same outdoor. I've had 5 back surgeries but I still wouldn't shoot much more than that unless I was shooting Foamies!! :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

56/57 for me. Same set up outdoors as well.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

55 here. Indoors and outdoors. No problems!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Vegas*

55 indoors for me
49 for my son 
no sense in anything more. I am thinking of dropping to 50 myself.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

I was actually considering 50# max for my indoor bow this year as well...a 60# deal came along that I could not refuse, dropped it to 55 and called it a good day.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*indoor stuff 56lb/17lb*

was 60 and holding 19lb. Now at 56 and holding 17lb. need to be able to shoot the same start to finish. Felt the higher poundage took something away from my shooting. especially in a shoot off.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*#*

i shoot 55 pounds currently out of my moneymaker. a friend shoots 71 pounds from his monster, he says its to get the right holding weight it only comes with 80% mods. you cant argue its nothing to see him shoot 300 with 28-30 xs on a vegas target.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I am shooting like 66lbs with 65% let off but I had the bow down to 52 lbs and worked my way up to where I felt the strongest at full draw with the limbs all the way in. The dw on the bow is a little funny but thats what I got when I took 60lbs pro elite for a 30inch draw and made it a 27" draw.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I agree that it is more about holding weight rather than peak weight and getting the right mass weight to holding weight combination.

Myself, I've shot 47# peak and 17-19 holding weight for years. My best was back in the days of 50-60% letoff where I could shoot 47# peak and hold 21#. However, my Merlin Excalibur is peaking at 47# peak and holding 19.5 pounds, so I'm just fine with that at my age.
The target ain't moving or going anywhere...but getting tired halfway thru a round isn't good for the score...or being so sore and stiff the next day isn't getting you anywhere either, so why "overdo it"...in an indoor event, MORE poundage isn't necessarily better; at least not for MOST people.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

